# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  What happened to this FUE?

## Dr. Lindsey

Here's yet another guy who paid for FUE by a "reputable" office with poor or little growth.  We saw 4 of these guys on one day last week.   Frequent viewers of my youtube channel will know we've been showing this for years, and even though we do 3 FUE's a month, and I did an FUE on my own son...MOST people ought to consider the pros and cons of strip surgery before they fall prey to deceptive advertising.



Do your research and look at examples of both from the doctor you are picking.  



The video is:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyXDMvBwGf8



Dr. Lindsey

----------

